# Japanese aquascaping influence and other hobbies



## nry (15 Dec 2010)

There's been a small growth in non-aquarium related Japanese 'hobbies' on here recently such as bonsai etc.  Do you feel your interest in such things has been partly driven by your interest or awareness of Japanese aquascaping (e.g. Amano etc.) which has lead you to discover other Japanese interests like bonsai?

I've had an interest in martial arts for years (specifically Jiu Jitsu), and it has lead to me being a little more aware of Japan as a culture, which has now blended with my interests in aquascaping which also has some strong Japanese influences.


----------



## Antoni (15 Dec 2010)

It has certainly has influence on me   

I have started with aquascaping and Aikido for a while and this defenitely gave me a deeper understanding of the Japaneese culture. I'm now flattered by the Imperial gardens, Zen gardens, researching and exploring bonsai, wabi kusa and the japaneese cuisine. Love sushi and few days ago made a fantastic set of over 30 pcs sashimi and nigiri sushi   

I admire the whole philosophy of the Japaneese culture and expecially the undestanind and the connection with Nature, they have!

Regards


----------



## Iliveinazoo (16 Dec 2010)

Antoni Dimitrov said:
			
		

> I admire the whole philosophy of the Japaneese culture and expecially the undestanind and the connection with Nature, they have!



I'm intrigued by Japanese culture and would one day love to visit the country but I'm more concerned by their connection with nature (i.e. if it's there I'll eat it or kill it in the name of "science" or "medicine")


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Dec 2010)

Iliveinazoo said:
			
		

> Antoni Dimitrov said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sort of middle of the road on this.  I totally disagree with their stance on whaling, yet they seem to have a deep connection with nature.  Perhaps it's still that mentality of living off the land which we seem to have lost almost entirely.


----------



## Iliveinazoo (16 Dec 2010)

I know that us English can't really speak since we are responsible for many extinctions but I just wished that others weren't as bad especially when it is known when certain species are endangered.  Living off the land is all well and good but demand should never out-strip supply.

I'm also aware that I've made a sweeping generalisation and gone completely off topic - I apologise.

Back to topic - I have tried bonsai a couple of times but all of my attempts have eventually failed. And being a small man I've always been interested in self defence and have practiced Shotokan, Taekwondo and Jui Jitsu and mastered none.


----------

